# question about municipals



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

Municipal sites, who runs these, the local town ?
and can you book stays on these just like a normal private site, and anywhere-on here for a list of them, or when they are open.

John


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi John

as the name implies they originally were owned by the local town. village, etc. Lots have been franchised out & are now run commerically. I've noted a few threads about guides, but can't think of any for now :roll:, 

Maybe the best way of getting a booking (but most people don't) is to check out the website of the lcoal area.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

http://www.camping-municipal.org/

I think Zebedee has some poi's for them as well.

Pete


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Try here, John.

Think it will answer your questions.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/f...ay-highs-in-low-cost-municipal-campsites.html

Includes links to these:

http://www.campingfrance.com/UK

http://www.camping-municipal.org/

Jed


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Here is a .CSV file of over 2,000 French ones which you can see in Excel et al or make as PoI for a GPS.
http://kvisit.com/So7PSAQ
We like them a lot. They are seldom flash but everything is likely to be clean and in good working order. Even the ones which are contracted out for management are usually on a year-by-year basis and that includes making sure everything gets repaired before the local authority does its inspection. No working = no new contract!
Patrick


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

If you want a book:

Many of the best munis are listed in the Michelin 'Camping France' for the year.

2012 edition £7.43 from Amazon

All of them should be in "Le Guide Officiel Camping Carvanning" for the year - our 2010 edition lists over 10,000 French campsites.

2012 edition available in March from Vicarious


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

and how easy is it to get on them , booking needed or not ?

john


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The-Cookies said:


> and how easy is it to get on them , booking needed or not ?
> 
> john


Generally very easy except some very popular ones from mid July to mid August.
Unless I wanted a particular site during those periods I wouldn't consider booking. It depends upon what you intend doing for your holiday.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

The-Cookies said:


> and how easy is it to get on them , booking needed or not ?


We use them Spring & Autumn, seldom at the peak season, so for us no booking is needed. Another good thing about them is the layouts are usually roomy and more garden than carpark...
Patrick


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Very easy, most have a space or two if you just turn up and you can book in advance by e-mail or by phone normally. But like others have said they may get busy from the first week of July to the third week of August.

As others have said their condition is generally excellent and the costs are reasonable, but increasingly they are no longer being run by the local council itself and are contracted out.......

We prefer them to commercial ones or aires - primarily due to their facilities and location - they are often situated in ideal locations and may even be riight next door to an overcrowded or sloping aire!

We are certainly fans of them  

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We like them too and choose them over commercial sites any day.

They are often used- especially in off-peak seasons- by either itinerant workers come to do jobs for the local municipality or by groups of travellers staying over for a month or two. If you've ever been curious about the kitchen trailers towed by some or the practicalities of having a washing machine in your van then here is your chance to find out. I've always found that being a little cheeky and asking if I can look, brings a very friendly response - and a good nosey !

G


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

There are 312 sites described as "municipals" in the MHF database, most of them in France, do a search.

We use them a lot. Standards do vary but in general they're clean, simple, well located and cheap. Usually situated in or very near a town, often part of the town sport facilities and on the banks of the local river.

Some of them will accept bookings but we've never found the need to book during June and September when we go over. Do bear in mind though that most only open from June to September.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Like others we too choose municipals over commercial sites as they offer us basic clean facilities which we use rather than the all singing all dancing stuff that we would pay for but don't use. They are usually well within walking distance of town or village centres so no need for cafes/shops etc on site. It's nice to be able to support facilities provided by the local council as well. They are often located next door to the Council swimming pool and you get reduced or free entry.

We visit May/June and mid August/Sept and have never booked a municipal and never not got into the one we wanted. Some of the really busy ones (e.g. Beaune) get full very quickly all through the season, but arrival before 4pm will virtually guarantee you a pitch.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Use municiples in advance of Aires on our main holidays when travelling down to spain, this is because we are towing a boat.

I have never been refused entry, even at the height of summer


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

One Municipal we've stayed on which I recommend you should book if you want to stay in July / August is the one at St Martin on the Ile de Re. Convenient location, but access roads are quite tight. 

Also the island has only a very limited number of Aire spaces and a total ban on wild camping. Still, there are many commercial sites to choose from if the municipals and Aires are full. 

SD


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Gaspode

You said 'Municipals' are listed on MHF, but sorry I cannot navigate to the list ( is it a sub-section of something else?)

I tried a search but no luck.

You said they are mostly French. Is there anothe name in other countries?

Geoff


----------

